# Singapore Support Group



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Anybody?


----------



## StomachFullofButterflies (Mar 6, 2011)

yes.here. are u still there?


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

wow..never knew there's another sg support group way older than the most recent one haha.


----------



## Lyt (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello! I'm one of them...


----------



## funkyy (Dec 18, 2009)

hello . cmon. pls can we all meet up one day? im d-y-i-n-g of h-o-p-e. i need motivation.


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

funkyy said:


> hello . cmon. pls can we all meet up one day? im d-y-i-n-g of h-o-p-e. i need motivation.


Hi there, wanna join us in http://sganxiety.co.cc/ ?
You can come into the chatroom every nite. And I'm sure there's outings and meetings organized there as well.


----------



## lookatthebrightside (Jul 22, 2011)

me!! I need help please


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, i'm here...most of the time.


I left it 'cause I thought no one is around.


----------



## DarkerSouL (Jan 12, 2013)

anyone wants to hang out?


----------

